# New Boots against Heellift Issue



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't look at types, makes, styles, etc.

Head on down to your local shop, and try as many pairs on as you can, of many brands, styles, price points...


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Read the boot fitting thread, talk with Wired, and get a solid fitting boot. More than likely is a fitment issue, not a type/brand issue. 

Also ditto to Pout, once you get an idea from the threads and what not, go to the shop and try on as many as possible. Only way to know for sure if they fit.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Don't look at types, makes, styles, etc.
> 
> Head on down to your local shop, and try as many pairs on as you can, of many brands, styles, price points...


.....until you find the boot that fits right. When it comes to boots, it's about the fit, the fit and nothing but the fit.

With Real Estate is all about location, location, location.

When it comes to boots is all about fit, fit and fit. 

The brand, model, cost mean squat. Fit..... got it yet... Fit.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Exactly...

I've said it many times already, and I'll say it again: My wife started with some Burton Sapphires. A mid to high end womens boot. She got the right size, but they weren't the right fit. After a year or two of wearing those, we went do to a local show and tried on a bunch of different boots.

Turns out that Nitro boots fit her better than any other brand, and in particular this softer, low-end boot fit best. That was a turning point in her riding, and she certainly isn't held back by the model of boot she's wearing, or the tech that's in it.

They fit!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bro,

Let's see if we can help you out a bit before you get started on *Boots: Round 2*

What size are you Moto's?

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Atreyu.91 said:


> I have heellifting issues with them after arround 3 hours of boarding. I asked Burton allready for j-bars, but they told me that my Moto boots didn´t have the inbuild velcro system, so their J-Bars wont work.
> 
> Does anyone have some experience with one of these boots? How strong is the heelhold with them?


If the moto's fit and the only thing is heel lift after 3 hours of riding...check out modding them with diy j, c, butterflies and hurricane tape those suckers into place...see

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## Atreyu.91 (Oct 26, 2016)

Today i was in the local bluetomato store but they only have a small range of boots there and the only double boa boot was the dc thorstein horgmo.

So tried on some pairs of speedlacing boots from different brands. Burton Ion, Nitro Thunder TLS, DC Horgmo, Deeluxe IP 6.2 and Deeluxe Deemon Team PF.

With the Ion i had the same loose heelhold issue as i have with the moto. The DC was good but way to stiff. 
The Nitro fitted really good but the Deeluxe Boots fitted a little bit better around the heel an additional were very comfortable but a little bit bulky. 

Via the shop i ordererd the Deeluxe Spark XV and the Ride Lasso to test them next week.


----------



## Atreyu.91 (Oct 26, 2016)

to complete this thread: 
I bought the Ride Lasso Boots yesterday. Tried them on in the shop an they fitted really well. the heelhold is awesome


----------



## SemperFi2048 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Let's see if we can help you out a bit before you get started on *Boots: Round 2*
> 
> ...


I need to do this, I have been riding in a pair of 9.5 Nikes and also a pair of 10 Nikes so obviously I have this wrong. In the 9.5s I have to wear pantyhose type socks and in the 10s I can wear normal size socks. Once I measure and create my CM calc'd length, how do I determine what size I should be looking at, do the boots come in a cm range? Also I always feel my heel lift in both boots I currently have and have just dealt with it. I get the feeling that I am missing out on true snowboarding after reading all these boot size threads. I also recently purchased Union Force size M bindings and noticed that the boots are a tight fit in the bindings meaning there is really no space between boots/inside of bindings. Is this normal? 

Thanks :grin:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

SemperFi2048 said:


> ... do the boots come in a cm range...
> 
> Thanks :grin:


It's called the mondo size and most everyone will publish that size along with the other figures. Ignore the UK/US/Eur size almost completely because you are not going to be wearing snowboard boots in the same size you are used to seeing on your street shoes. Also, Wired made a site to translate those sizes here: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing, but again you don't really care about anything other than the mondo number.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Everyone's feet are different, but I demo'd both the Photon and the Almighty last week at Stowe. I found the fit to be more snug and fitting in the Almighty in the same size as the Photon... and the Photon seemed to have more heel slippage for me compared to the Almighty. I ended up buying a pair of the Almighty's... even though I kinda wanted the convenience of the double-BOA. Would rather have a better fit over tech.


----------

